
Betaworks Launches Chartbeat To Track Who Is Paying Attention To Your Website Right Now  - ivankirigin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/02/betaworks-launches-chartbeat-to-track-who-is-paying-attention-to-your-website-right-now/
======
ivankirigin
I use Chartbeat for <http://tipjoy.com>

It's pretty fun. They should incorporate user ids, and the ability to chat in
real time. It would be awesome if you could track that user X was doing Y, and
had a 404. Imagine a chat window that pinged them to see if everything was OK.

This obviously doesn't scale well, but for a good number of users, you could
give them a delightful experience.

~~~
omakase
I've played with Chartbeat also -- it's clearly a big opportunity.

Real-time chat with users has to be done carefully in my opinion. Done wrong I
think it could be very intrusive and off-putting to users. I imagine it being
user initiated, like support chats on hosting providers.

~~~
ivankirigin
That's why I brought up the 404 page. That's implicitly user initiated. You
could also have a button that says "help!"

